# Mystery Pedal



## Boris (Dec 30, 2015)

I hope this is the right thread for this. Can anyone identify the maker of this pedal and what bicycles it might have been appropriate for? Spindles are square.


----------



## Greg M (Dec 30, 2015)

Nope, I still don't know.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I hope this is the *right thread *for this. Can anyone identify the maker of this pedal and what bicycles it might have been appropriate for? Spindles are square.





So have you figured out if this is the right thread for this? Check it out in a crank, maybe it's the left thread. 


Sorry, I can't help with an Id.


----------



## Boris (Dec 30, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> So have you figured out if this is the right thread for this? Check it out in a crank, maybe it's the left thread.
> Sorry, I can't help with an Id.




I meant forum...wise guy


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2015)

It's left handed thread and it is for an early safety, like early 1890's


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 31, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> I hope this is the right thread for this. Can anyone identify the maker of this pedal and what bicycles it might have been appropriate for? Spindles are square.
> 
> View attachment 262019
> 
> ...



*
I found this link with similar square spindles
1918 Harley Davidson Bicycle.
*

*

*


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2015)

Lots of them had square spindles, probably could have been used til the teens/20's. My dad has a 1893 saftey with similar style


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2015)

Dave,I cant think of any bike that used only one pedal.Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 31, 2015)

vincev said:


> Dave,I cant think of any bike that used only one pedal.Sorry I couldn't help.



*
**​Dave, Don’t believe it....
this is his New Year’s resolution....



vincev said:



			Eat more fast foods, watch more Hill Street Blues on Me TV, take more naps during
the day, argue politics just to piss people off, generally be more obnoxious, especially towards the pinhead.
		
Click to expand...




*


----------



## 2jakes (Dec 31, 2015)

BTW: One pedal bicycle riders are extremely rare;


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 31, 2015)

I have a few of those and thought they were a early Persons pedal. I think there was a German one that looks similar as well.


----------



## Boris (Dec 31, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing about Persons because of the hole in the endcap. But that was just a wild guess on my part. If you get a chance, could you post a photo of the blocks?


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone have a photo of what the blocks would look like?


----------



## 2jakes (Jan 1, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Anyone have a photo of what the blocks would look like?





These pedal blocks were produced for the Harley bicycle that has the square spindles.





But it wasn’t limited to only Harley, many early era bicycles had them.

These are from my 1920s Iver.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 1, 2016)

This is what it looks like and I think the hole in the end of your pedal is damage from the spindle wearing through.


----------



## Boris (Jan 1, 2016)

Thank you all for the photos and help. Yeah, the hole in the endcap does appear to be rough like it's been worn through.


----------

